# Canvas mit dem Accelorometersensor bewegen



## JDProgrammings (12. Jan 2014)

Hallo Leute
Ich versuche momentan ein mit canvas gezeichnetes objekt mit dem accelorometersensor zu bewegen.
Das mit dem Sensor hab ich schon ich muss es nur noch hinkriegen das dan das objekt bewegt wird.
Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das am besten umsetzen kann ?

Falls jemand den Code vom Sensor braucht:

```
if(event.values.length > 0) {
	          float light = event.values[0];
   	          wert = light;
	          y = Float.toString(light);
	          if (wert > 1) {
	 	         if (wert >= 1 && wert <= 3) {
		            textView1.setText("links1");
		            wert1 = "links1";
		            
		         }
		         if (wert >= 3 && wert <= 6) {
		            textView1.setText("links2");
		            wert1 = "links2";
		            
		         }
		         if (wert > 6) {
		            textView1.setText("links3");
		            wert1 = "links3";
		          
		         }
	          }
	    
	          if (wert < -1) {
		         if (wert >= -3 && wert <= -1) {
		            textView1.setText("rechts1");
		            wert1 = "rechts1";
		            
		         }
		         if (wert >= -6 && wert <= -3) {
		            textView1.setText("rechts2");
		            wert1 = "rechts2";
		           
		         }
		         if (wert < -6) {
		            textView1.setText("rechts3");
		            wert1 = "rechts3";
		         
		         }
	          }
	    
	          if (wert >= -1 && wert <= 1) {
		         textView1.setText("mitte");
		         wert1 = "mitte";
		       
	          }
	       }
	    }
	 };
     sensor = manager.getDefaultSensor(Sensor.TYPE_GRAVITY);
	 if(sensor != null) {
	    manager.registerListener(listener, sensor, SensorManager.SENSOR_MAGNETIC_FIELD);
	 }
	 else {
	    textView1.setText("Kein Sensor gefunden");
	 }
```


----------

